# duke traps



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

i want to get a dozen 1 1/2 2coil traps for trapping mink and *****. but everything is so expensive. i was wondering what everyone thinks about 1.5 dukes for ***** and mink, because they are affordable for the simple guy like me.

thanx 
gunth


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Gunther. I have no idea of your age, or if you're old enough to have learned the "value of a dollar". Duke traps are cheap for a reason...they're made cheap, and poorly. I have actually had their traps fly-apart in my face after setting them (and narrowly missed hitting me in the face). Dukes are made of thinner gauge materials that won't stand-up.

Just because something is "affordable" doesn't mean it's a solution to your wanting to get some traps. You'll be much better-off buying 1/2 dozen traps that will continue to perform and won't require being remanufactured as soon as you take them out of the box. Take the money from the fur you catch in those 1st 6, and re-invest it into more traps.

I'm sure you'll find alot of people who'll tell you to use them, they use them for the same reasons....they're cheap, if they get stolden it's no big loss.

Alot of young trappers are blinded (brainwashed) into using simply because Duke donates traps to sites like Traps4Kids. Well, if I have something worth nothing....I have no problem giving it away either.

Dukes are a poor investment (junk), if you want to become a trapper, learn early in your career how to spend your money wisely..... especially hard as it is to come by.

You need to make a trip to a local place that sells traps. Pick-up a Duke & any other brand of trap...you'll see & feel the difference. I have owned several dozen of Dukes, including their bodygrips....I have since sold them (for whatever I could get for them), given them away, and even crushed some of them so they wouldn't be a danger to another trapper.

You'll need to make your own decision about the brand of traps that will work best for you, and not by what I nor anyone else tells you. All I have given you is my own experience & opinion of them. When it comes to traps....Dukes are the "bottom" of the line.

Smitty


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks alot i will probably buy 6 victors
by the way i am 16


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

what would the best 1.5 coil be for trapping mink, rats, ****?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Will this be your 1st time trapping, or have you trapped before? I

f you're just getting started, do you altready have items like a trowel, traphammer, trapstakes, etc? Have you made any decisions as to how you'll market your fur (whole, grease, finished)? Have you become familiar with the regulations of your state? And do you have an experienced friend or family member who traps?

lol, sorry for all the questions, but the answers may play a factor in the answers I'd give you.

Smitty


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

the newer dukes are improved... have been using the same 4 dozen for 7 years now, and have even held small beaver in them... and got 1 last year that was 34 lbs. held him on a drowner slide by a back foot. yeah, it surprised me too, but it held up fine.

i do run all my **** traps on drown cables, so that is a big help on ANY trap, victor, herters, etc... but the dukes are good for ****, rats, and mink.

yeah, everyone uses different equipment, just like the arguements with ford and chevy... use what you like, but for me i will drive my fords, and i will continue to use duke for my ****. predators and dry land ****, i do use victors and some re-worked herters... not the dukes. and my beaver traps are ALL bridger #5 longsprings. i also like the MB750 for beaver, but that is just me. pick what you choose to use.

don't discount the dukes... they have piled up 53 **** for me, as well as several rats and a few mink for me... so they will work. and i have never had one fall apart on me.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

i have been trapping rats this year and i have many family members that trap or have trapped in the past i just want to the best trap to buy for **** and mink.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Let me see what I have in the way of #1.5 coils. I'll make you a good deal on 6 used ones (which have been redone), and fill the remainder of a flate-rate shipping box with some other traps for free.

Let me know if you're interested, I can look, and post a description, pic, and price.

Smitty


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

very interested that sounds great
where are you from
thanks gunth


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I have:
1-#1.5 Victor coilspring

2- #1.5 coils, these didn't have pans on them when I got them so they have new Victor pans.

1- #1.5 Montgomery Step-In coilspring

2- #1.5 Sleepy Creek coilsprings

3 of them I baseplated, 4- I replaced the chains & swivels, all of them I tuned & adjusted, 5 are nitelatched, 1 was already short-notched (these modifications allow the trap to fire with less pan travel), and all have new musicwire springs. These traps just need treated and they are ready to use.

I'll let you have all 6 for $35, and I'll pay the shipping to you (which will be $8.60), so that will save you some $$. I'll add some longsprings to the flatrate box for free, however many I can fit (maybe 4-6?)

Be sure & check with your parents 1st, and if it's OK with them, I'll send you a PM. Also, I am a Moderator on the Indiana Trapping site, so I can give you the link if your parents want someone to vouch for my honesty.

Smitty

I haven't taken a pic of them, but will if you like.


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

sounds good to me ill talk to my parents and probably have the money in the mail tomorow.
did u say u will pay shipping?
gunth


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Got your PM, I'll take pics around lunchtime. Yep, I'll pay shipping.

Smitty


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

smitty223 said:


> Hi Gunther. I have no idea of your age, or if you're old enough to have learned the "value of a dollar". Duke traps are cheap for a reason...they're made cheap, and poorly. I have actually had their traps fly-apart in my face after setting them (and narrowly missed hitting me in the face). Dukes are made of thinner gauge materials that won't stand-up.
> 
> Just because something is "affordable" doesn't mean it's a solution to your wanting to get some traps. You'll be much better-off buying 1/2 dozen traps that will continue to perform and won't require being remanufactured as soon as you take them out of the box. Take the money from the fur you catch in those 1st 6, and re-invest it into more traps.
> 
> ...


hi i am 15yrs. old and i am just starting out trapping. i have run a set last year with 4 traps and caught 3 *****. i know it is a little late in the seasan to catch thing in water so i am on land. i saw how you help out and gave advice to this kid as well i was hopping that you could help me out too.

falconryman


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

Good stuff Smitty! :beer:


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

well, i have half victors and half duke and honestly they're both good traps. i wouldnt say duke is bottom of the line but they are not victors. then again i've never had any break on me (conibear or coilspring) and they've caught me quite a few mink and *****.

Beau


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

lol, Beau...I promise I'm not "picking" on ya  If Duke isn't the "bottom of the line".....tell me what is?

Also, only 1 company made "Conibears", that is Victor. If I were to buy a dozen 110 "Conibears", and got them only to see they were Dukes.....I'd be getting a refund.

Conibear is a brand not a style.

Smitty


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i would get an exchange and get actual conibears to i make the mistake of calling them conibears alot because i mostly use victors bodygrips


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I know, lol.....old habits are hard to break. I guess Victor actually threatened lawsuits for other companies using the "Conibear" name when refering to non-Victor bodygrips.

Smitty


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

my bad mr. smitty. in essence you are correct but i just used "conibear" as a blanket term for all body grips. but once again you are correct.
I beseech to you mighty grand poobah of all trapping knowledge.

and trust me, no offense was taken.


----------



## Joehammer14 (Feb 14, 2007)

I am also 16 years old and would like to do some **** trapping and I need some 220 bodygrip traps. I was wondering if you had any of them that you could sell me or if you knew anybody who had some that they wanted to sell.


----------

